

A Still Profitable Tesla Motors Owes Its Success to Government Subsidies - sc68cal
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2013/08/tesla-q2-second-quarter-earnings-elon-musk-subsidies

======
andrewtbham
Elon Musk said he appreciates the government assistance, and Tesla's success
was accelerated, but not dependent on EV subsidies.

